# Pigment in foundation?



## Kaycee37 (May 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if there is anyone else out there that has tried this??
I have oily , oily skin but still desire that "glowy" look to my skin.

I have tried beauty powders, shimmer powder, msf's but still wasn't 100% on any of it. So I decided to add some pigment in with my foundation to see what that would look like. Since I use Mac's SFF, SS. As well as MUFE HD foundation. I tried vanilla first (not bad okay) and then got a wild hair to try melon. Boy is that pretty! And it gives me the glowy look I'm after.

Just thought I would share and see what other experiments for that "glow" have been uncovered. (lol)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

never tried pigments...But I always mix Strobe Cream in my foundation


----------



## sofie1507 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_I'm wondering if there is anyone else out there that has tried this??
I have oily , oily skin but still desire that "glowy" look to my skin.

I have tried beauty powders, shimmer powder, msf's but still wasn't 100% on any of it. So I decided to add some pigment in with my foundation to see what that would look like. Since I use Mac's SFF, SS. As well as MUFE HD foundation. I tried vanilla first (not bad okay) and then got a wild hair to try melon. Boy is that pretty! And it gives me the glowy look I'm after.

Just thought I would share and see what other experiments for that "glow" have been uncovered. (lol)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ohhhhhhhh nice idea..could we see some pics of what its like?


----------



## CamieNguyen (May 6, 2009)

that would be interesting. I had some weird experiences when I mixed my everyday mineral foundation with the smashbox artificial light luminizing lotion and oh boy my face looks glowy and dewy but too bad it didn't give me a really good coverage, I might need to put some more of the EDM but I'll for sure try the pigment in the foundation


----------



## MAHALO (May 6, 2009)

I love to experiment! Thank for the idea.


----------



## aziajs (May 6, 2009)

I know people do this with Vanilla pigment with good results.  I think it really depends on your skintone.  For someone fair/medium Vanilla would be great.  But, for someone my complexion I imagine that Melon would be really pretty.  Someone with a very deep complexion might look good with a little Chocolate Brown pigment.


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_never tried pigments...But I always mix Strobe Cream in my foundation_

 
i do this as well. i put on my foundation, then i pat a tad bit of the strobe cream on top of my foundation. it gives me a perfect glowy, dewy complexion.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

I have milani tiger bronzer...I mix it with my foundation...verry pretty effect.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (May 6, 2009)

I do it alllll the time. Although I don't use Vanilla pig for that effect, I use Naked pigment because it's... well, naked with shimmer? I'm an NC37-NC40 so it just looks better on me than vanilla.  Try Naked pigment next time!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 6, 2009)

I remembered xsparkage on youtube once mentioned you can add a bit of vanilla pigment to fix+, I haven't tried it but sounds like a good idea


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 7, 2009)

Well I was actually wondering that about MSFs.  I mix MUFE HD powder with my foundation, but I really wanted to try mixing in a bit of So Ceylon or Warmed.  I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## nongoma (May 8, 2009)

I'm going to give this a go cause it sounds like it could be really good! thanks!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

A teeny bit of Vanilla looks good on all skin tones, but don't go overboard or else it will be obvious.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 11, 2009)

Ugh, I tried it with an MSF (Goldspill which I love) and I hated the result.


----------



## User49 (May 11, 2009)

I mix everything into foundation! Pigment is a great idea. Strobe cream and Clarins INstant light is my fave. And as i'm fake tanning at the mo i mix a bit of no 17 face/body wash off bronzer into the foundation to darken it up a bit. I would also suggetst fix + as it gives a bit of a dewy look


----------

